# Tap water GH



## MarkP (14 Jan 2009)

tested my tap water and the results make me think i,m going to struggle keeping plants because it very hard water

PH - 7.4
GH - 340 ppm or  19.31 'dh
KH - 220 ppm

will this be ok ???


----------



## JamesC (14 Jan 2009)

General hardness isn't really the problem and that level should be fine with most plants. GH is actually a good thing. It's KH or alkalinity that causes the problem and shouldn't be too high.

James


----------



## MarkP (14 Jan 2009)

thanks James, i forgot to test for KH, i,ll do it now and post the result.


----------



## MarkP (14 Jan 2009)

KH - 220 ppm


----------



## JamesC (14 Jan 2009)

220ppm is quite high but still ok for a lot of plants.

James


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Jan 2009)

A lot of the plants I kept suddenly started dying off with no changes in the tank or dosing regimes, in particular the Blyxa which died off and the L. Aromatica now grows very slowly in comparisson, could the parameters in my water have changed? Since I never measured them before.


----------



## JamesC (14 Jan 2009)

Could well be. I find Thames Water's water parameters change quite a bit during the year, hence why I don't use it. Blyxa has a habit of melting if water parameters change, but grows back fine again.

James


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Jan 2009)

JamesC said:
			
		

> Could well be. I find Thames Water's water parameters change quite a bit during the year, hence why I don't use it. Blyxa has a habit of melting if water parameters change, but grows back fine again.
> James


Mine melted completly until there was nothing left  I miss my Blyxa!!! hehe I have to keep a track of the parameters and see the changes, maybe test them once a month and report back.


----------



## MarkP (16 Jan 2009)

the plants i,m planning of using are ferns,mosses, a easy to grow carpet plant and some stems nothing to demanding untill i get the hang of growing plants.

thanks
mark


----------

